# Maven2 -> Nachladen der Dependencies



## hrbaer (28. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich beschäftige mich seit heute mit Maven2 und habe dazu eine vermutlich sehr einfache Frage:

Wenn ich in der pom.xml-Datei zusätzliche Dependencies eintrage: welchen mvn-Befehl muss ich aufrufen, damit diese in meinem Build-Path des Projekts erscheinen um diese letztendlich auch nutzen zu können?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## maki (28. Apr 2009)

Egal welchen Maven Befehl... install ist natürlich der Klassiker.


----------



## Natorion (5. Mai 2009)

Wenn du das Eclipse-Plugin meinst, dann Rechtsklick auf das Projekt->Maven 2->Update Dependencies.


----------



## kuku (2. Jul 2009)

Wenn du es über das Eclipse Plugin machst sollte normalerweise nach dem speichern der pom Maven automatisch seine Dependencies aktualisieren.


----------



## ralfgc (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

mal eine Antwort wenn man kein m2eclipse-Plugin benutzt.

Rufe "mvn eclipse:eclipse" und aktualisiere im Eclipse dann dein Projekt.

mfG


----------

